# How do you keep up with your props?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was walking through my haunt last night (in my head) and trying to figure out exactly what and where the scares would come from. At first I was thinking about the props that I've been working on recently and had almost completely forgot about props from previous years.

Then it hit me, I've got a ton of stuff. I started making a list by walking through my first two haunts from memory and was like holy crap I forgot about 2 animatronics (there boxed and my bedroom), a static zombie prop I made for this year, a couple of ground breakers, some corpsed skeletons, 3 shorter bucky style skelly's (<--actually I just remembered these), and no telling how much more in storage.

Last year some props didn't get used because I had forgot I even had them.:googly:

I'm thinking about putting together and inventory list or catalog if you will so that I can keep up with what I have for future years. Maybe if I took more/better pictures it wouldn't be so easy to forget, but I'm usually working right up till go time and just don't get many pics.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..I was going through my props the other day and it felt like Christmas because I also forgot about some items I purchased. I think this Halloween I will write down all the props and Halloween items I have. I will try to keep items I can use for props in bins that are labeled so I have easy access on the off season. I already started an inventory list when I pulled somethings out, so hopefully that will help me run more smoothly when I set up.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

How funny you should mention this. I just pulled up my spreadsheet to see what was where so I could decide what to pull out this weekend. Yep, did a spreadsheet last year. It lists not only what is in what bin, but where it is (main attic, garage, or guest room closet). It's been a great help this year. If I'm working on something and need a skull I can look it up and go straight to small blue tote in main attic to find it. My only problem is how I name things. On my list I have a bag containing PM Hands. I'm sure at the time that made sense, but for the life of me I can't figure out what those are. So I guess I'll still have some surprises.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

spideranne said:


> How funny you should mention this. I just pulled up my spreadsheet to see what was where so I could decide what to pull out this weekend. Yep, did a spreadsheet last year. It lists not only what is in what bin, but where it is (main attic, garage, or guest room closet). It's been a great help this year. If I'm working on something and need a skull I can look it up and go straight to small blue tote in main attic to find it. My only problem is how I name things. On my list I have a bag containing PM Hands. I'm sure at the time that made sense, but for the life of me I can't figure out what those are. So I guess I'll still have some surprises.


I think I'm going to set myself up an online catalog for all my props then I can access it from home or work and not have to worry about what I called it when I created/cataloged it. The problem I'm going to have with noting where it is, is I have a big storage unit that I've rented and once stuff is put in it's not easy to get to.

I've definitely got to develop a better strategy for my storage. Earlier this year I needed some PVC. No problem I've got some left over from last years cemetery fence. Well it's on the back wall of my storage unit.

It's like being in downtown Dallas. I can see where I need to get, I just can't get there from here...lol.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

I feel your pain whatever you need is always in the very back or under so much stuff you wonder if its worth digging out


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

_How do I keep up with my props? I run after them. The zombies are easy to catch, but the bats are problematic. I just let the spiders go._ 

My storage boxes are in the garage, and when I packed last year I wrote the inventory on the outside. But there is one box that just says "Halloween". I wonder what's inside...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Warrant2000 said:


> My storage boxes are in the garage, and when I packed last year I wrote the inventory on the outside. But there is one box that just says "Halloween". I wonder what's inside...


Yeah that was my big organization plan last year too. Unfortunately all the stuff I acquired last year and since then has completely filled my storage unit and can't even see my labels...lol


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've actually downsized a bit this year. Sold off some things that I've used for several years. Guess I'm trying to consolidate a bit and de-clutter to make some much needed space. I pretty much have a handle on where everything is, and it's all fairly organized. I keep telling myself not to buy/make new stuff to replace the things I've parted with, as it defeats the purpose, but I guess I'll have to see what is new in the stores this year and how much time I have to make anything new. I still rely heavily on actors for most of the scares so it's a matter of placing them differently than last year, and moving things around. I also have things that I don't use every year, trying to keep it fresh, but it's hard not putting everything out.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

spideranne said:


> How funny you should mention this. I just pulled up my spreadsheet to see what was where so I could decide what to pull out this weekend. Yep, did a spreadsheet last year. It lists not only what is in what bin, but where it is (main attic, garage, or guest room closet). It's been a great help this year. If I'm working on something and need a skull I can look it up and go straight to small blue tote in main attic to find it. My only problem is how I name things. On my list I have a bag containing PM Hands. I'm sure at the time that made sense, but for the life of me I can't figure out what those are. So I guess I'll still have some surprises.


"PM Hands"... that's easy... Post Mortem Hands. :googly:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I tried to sort and catalog my props. I sorta did last year a little bit, wigs/masks in this box, fabric in this box, and so on. Even still, i forgot where some boxes were, and certain props were scattered here and there(a few fake candles on the laundry room shelves, a few in my make up box, a witch hat in my closet, box of miniature skulls in the family room with cat blankets on top of it.) and so there is always something i ether forget about, or cant find. I really need to sort better. This year I plan on making proper lists though, it would make things soooo much easier. I have a list of whats in the antique wardrobe that's in the family room. I've stolen it from my mom lol, cause it's full of Halloween stuff. I just need to make a list of what's in the shed outside. but uggg there is so much stuff and it's a mess. I'm sure one of these days something will fall down and you wont be able to open the door.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

If you have too many, you could send some to me....


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

spideranne said:


> On my list I have a bag containing PM Hands. I'm sure at the time that made sense, but for the life of me I can't figure out what those are. So I guess I'll still have some surprises.


Papier Mache Hands?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

joker said:


> I was walking through my haunt last night (in my head) and trying to figure out exactly what and where the scares would come from. At first I was thinking about the props that I've been working on recently and had almost completely forgot about props from previous years.
> 
> Then it hit me, I've got a ton of stuff. I started making a list by walking through my first two haunts from memory and was like holy crap I forgot about 2 animatronics (there boxed and my bedroom), a static zombie prop I made for this year, a couple of ground breakers, some corpsed skeletons, 3 shorter bucky style skelly's (<--actually I just remembered these), and no telling how much more in storage.
> 
> ...


You got a Google account? If so, just use Google Docs to create a spreadsheet of your inventory, now publish a form for your spreadsheet (it's an option on the toolbar of the spreadsheet). Now you have a webform that you can use to update your spreadsheet from any computer or web enabled phone.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I use totes to sort smaller items and mark the front (bones, body parts, lights etc.) Larger props just set in shed against wall. I want to take pics of each and catalog also but dont have near enough time as well.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> _How do I keep up with my props? I run after them. The zombies are easy to catch, but the bats are problematic. I just let the spiders go._


You beat me to it. I was going to post something very similar to this.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Another online option is to set up a private wiki. Just search for one of the free wiki creation sites. You can then set up as many pages as you want for different kinds of props and access the inventory from any computer with Internet access.

For me, I stick with the tried and true method of "Oh, I don't remember where x is. Let me go buy one." Get back from store: "Oh, *there* x is. Well, now I have seven." Two weeks later. "Now where did I put x again?" :laugheton:

To be fair, if I made it myself, I know exactly where it is. If it was given to me or purchased at a store...best not to think about it. I just found plastic rusty chains I bought six years ago sitting in a bag in my closet that I couldn't find six years ago when I needed them.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Jaybo said:


> Papier Mache Hands?


Oh, that might be it..


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have actually just started on this very subject. I am doing a picture and video catalog of all my stuff, right down to showing every prop with what mask or hands it uses, what solenoids and prop controllers and exactly how it all hooks up.


----------



## muhahahahahaha (Jul 18, 2009)

kprimm said:


> I have actually just started on this very subject. I am doing a picture and video catalog of all my stuff, right down to showing every prop with what mask or hands it uses, what solenoids and prop controllers and exactly how it all hooks up.


nice


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a Louisiana spreadsheet. I think you call it a "notebook".
I have plastic totes that are numbered, and I keep a list of items in each.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I take pictures of all my props, and store them in labeled plastic totes....


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

haha well lucky me i dont have hundreds of props XD i have 2 statics a skull a few other things and crap... whats the other stuff!?!?!? hmm inventory list would definatly be helpful XD


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I do the inventory list myself, especially after going a little wild on the after Halloween sales last year. One column for the name/descriptor, one column for the number of them I have, and a third column for where it goes generally. I do have plastic bins, but I haven't sorted those out yet into any order...I'm sure that'll be the next order of business come November.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, lots of organized haunters out there. I too should start an inventory list so I know what I have & where it is. That ripping the house apart to find one small little prop (which I then don't even end up using) sure wastes a lot of precious time and energy


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

My wife keeps an inventory for me. She's way more organized than I am. She has the list broken down by category and each box is numbered. If I'm looking for a certain prop I just look at the list to find out what box it's in.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

When I store them I put everything that will fit into plastic storage boxes grouped by scene (ie: witch's house, pirate scene, etc) and then write on the outside what is inside. It also helps to use clear boxes. I also have a notebook in which I keep photos of each year's haunt so I can look and see what props I still have. Some I don't have any more. An actual inventory list would not work for me (tried it) as I disassemble a lot of my props for storage or make a new prop out of it next year. Besides, I like surprises. LOL


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Offwhiteknight said:


> ... especially after going a little wild on the after Halloween sales last year. I do have plastic bins, but I haven't sorted those out yet into any order....


That sounds like me! Those day after sales get me every year! I have several bags of stuff - for probably most holidays - hanging on the clothes rod in my laundry *closet* (literally - there's only room to squeeze in front of the washer & dryer!) and I'm pretty sure everything is mixed together. I'm on stay-cation next week, so that can be put on the to-do list! But it'll be fun to see what all I've accumulated this year!


----------



## mahone68 (Aug 26, 2010)

I created an Excel spreadsheet which keeps tabs on everything. It tells me what I have, and where I store it, right down to the box number or site location (we're fortunate enough to have a few storage places). Works wonders though, everytime I need something I can track it down quickly


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

all my props are staced in barrels and buckets in my closet ither in shoe boxes or just standing on the shelf it works great and i have all the props from that bin written on a peice of paper even tho time consuming it helps alot


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

I take pics of my props. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/osenator-albums.html
But I might do a binder this year, to keep track. I have so much!


----------

